# Hoosier and Classic Bicycle Club Winter Swap Meet



## Tammy Haley (Oct 31, 2022)

Hoosier Winter Swap Meet
Lebanon, IN
Saturday January 28, 2023. $5 Admission  $22 Booth Space
Find registration form at: hoosierantiquebicycles.org
Friday Night Welcome Reception and early check in 5-7 pm
No Friday Night Set-Up


----------

